# Monkey with AK47



## oivind_dahle (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ZxC0qVHio


Muhahahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 20, 2011)

I believe this is viral advertising for the new Planet of the Apes movie.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 20, 2011)

naaaaahhh...

He was just going BANANAs  
Muhahahahaha


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 22, 2011)

The stupidity of some members of our species never ceases to amaze me.


----------

